# 1957 vs 2014



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You should know that by today's standards none of us were supposed to ever make it.

HIGH SCHOOL -- 1957 vs 2014

Scenario 1:

Jack goes quail hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack..

1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.
2014 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario 2:

Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.
2014 - Police called and SWAT team arrives -- they arrest both Johnny and Mark.They are both charged with assault and both expelled even though Johnny started it.

Scenario 3:

Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students.

1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.
2014 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD. The family gets extra money (SSI) from the government because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario 4:

Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.

1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman..
2014 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse, Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by
Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist.

Scenario 5:

Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with a friend who also has a headache.
2014 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.

Scenario 6:

Pedro fails high school English.

1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college.
2014 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum.. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.

Scenario 7:

Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed.
1957 - Ants die.
2014 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents - and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.

Scenario 8:

Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.
1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.
2014 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sad ain't it? I know I was born 50-60 years to late but im lucky to have grown up before all this nonsense started and got some of that old school discipline


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> ...im lucky to have grown up before all this nonsense started and got some of that old school discipline


Same here.

My wife is an elementary school teacher and could probably fill several pages here with tales of the insanity that rule the schools nowadays. I don't see how she puts up with it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad I'll be dead, or at least senile, before all this crap comes home to roost! I feel sorry for the younger people, i.e., under 60, who'll have to deal with this. They're going to have a tough row to hoe!

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

True story from around here just 2 years ago. A teacher lost his job for giving a student a zero on an assignment. School board policy that cant give students zero's. Even if the student didn't do any work and never handed in the assignment like this one student did. The teacher said he could not give the student a grade for not doing any work, and he lost his job because of it!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

hog987 said:


> True story from around here just 2 years ago. A teacher lost his job for giving a student a zero on an assignment. School board policy that cant give students zero's. Even if the student didn't do any work and never handed in the assignment like this one student did. The teacher said he could not give the student a grade for not doing any work, and he lost his job because of it!


He just won his appeal last month, they have to give him back pay and top up his pension.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It is pretty sad. I still remember my Dad picking me up at Jr. and Sr, High to go deer hunting after school. He had a gun rack loaded with guns. Nowadays I guess he would be arrested for just driving through like that. I started carrying a pocket knife to school when I was about 12 and no one said a word, I also never thought about stabbing anyone with it either, we settled things the old fashioned way back then.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Damn hippies got in charge and the world went to hell.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Here they used to bring guns with them on the bus and on the way home bus drivers would drop em off at their huntin spot!! Up until about 5 yrs ago we had deer day which was the first Monday of modern gun season


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Always had 12 gauge behind the seat during hunting season,maybe get a pheasant on way home from school.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

"If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns!"


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They had a hunting club at our high school. I never joined because heck I had been hunting since I was old enough to safely handle a gun. I didn't need a club to show me how to hunt. They did shoot skeet out behind the school though, can you imagine that now?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> They had a hunting club at our high school. I never joined because heck I had been hunting since I was old enough to safely handle a gun. I didn't need a club to show me how to hunt. They did shoot skeet out behind the school though, can you imagine that now?


e latest high school sport here is trap. I doubt any part near the schools though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://mnclaytarget.com


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Damn hippies got in charge and the world went to hell.


Watch that. I grew up in th 60's and had shoulder length hair (now I'm mostly bald.....  )

The 60's were good times for me. Smoked a little weed, had a lot of sex, rode my mortor cycle and drove a Volkswagen Microbus. I also managed to go to college enlist in the Navy and get my Journeymans card in Tool and Die making after the Navy (Govrnment sponsored apprenticeship program). I got my ass paddled in school more than once, raised more than a bit of hell and grew up to to be a law abiding, firearm carrying, productive citizen (I think at least).

I still remember my dad telling me if I got in trouble at school, when I got home I'd get his belt and of course being the 'defiant' kid I was, I had to test that. Needless to say, I 'tested' his warning.

My dad came from a family of Pennsylvania Coal miners and always wore a wide, black coal miners belt and I felt it more than one time.. Today, if a parent 'laces' an offspring for discipline, the parent gets arrested (because little Johnny or Suzie calls the cops on their cell phone) for child abuse (know somone that happned to btw.)

I didn't have a cell phone, didn't exist back then (and candidly, though I have one, I still don't like them).

I 'think' I grew up with a sense of right and wrong and respect for the rights and pivacy of others..

Don't see that happening today.

My dad passed when I was 18, he was 56. I miss him tremendously evey day and I try every day to live up to his standards. My mom has been gone many years as well. I miss her too, not as much as my dad howver. Would be nice of parents lived forever. They don't....., appreciate them while they are still here.

I'm 64 and still learning everyday.

God bless all of you.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Me, too, ARD.

12-21---Lots of defiance; 21-on ---- settled waaaaaay down!

Ran hard, played hard, worked hard. Still do!

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember getting the school board policy about teachers no longer being allowed to have any type gun in their vehicle on school grounds. This was especially endorsed on teacher/coaches because we were they type to hunt before school, then change clothes on campus before school started.

The idea was that if a nutcase student knew we had a gun in the truck they could break in, get the gun and shoot.

Once school gun violence got out of hand they proposed a plan that would allow selected teachers to carry a hand gun on campus and be the first responce in case it was needed.

Funny that the same ones originally targeted and told not to have a gun in the truck were the ones nominated to be the ones allowed to carry on campus.

The policy never came into play that I recall.

I've had several students over the years accidently bring ammo or a skinning knife to school in their coat pocket. I would just keep it in my office and give it to them after school. Would have lost my job for doing so but I could not see a good outdoor type kid being expelled because he wore that jacket hunting over the week end.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I graduated in 91 from high school and we had several guys with gun racks in the back window of their trucks usually sporting a shotgun and a rifle. No one got alarmed and the one I remember most doing it is now an Indiana State Trooper. Indiana finally passed a law last year allowing concealed carry in vehicles on school property. I am glad, because I did not know till the law was passed that I was committing a felony every time I drove my truck to pick up kids at school. I usually have either a 20 gauge, a .243 or a 1911 45 or all of the above with me in the truck.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

So all the stuff that is portrayed in the movie Porky's is accurate to what kids did in school in the 50's?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I ALWAYS had a pocketknife on me when I went to school, multipurpose tool that I always carried at home as well. Now I carry a little 3" locking NRA pocket knife.

Drives me absolutely bugshit to have to leave it in the Jeep when we go visit the wife's family in England, always have the weird feeling like you get when you think you forgot to zip your fly. It's a locking blade so there it's considered a lethal weapon, I mean really, it's a three inch blade, hardly lethal by any measure. Besides if I was going to commit mayhem there it'd be finding a little something more than a pocketknife.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

You forgot about the EPA swooping in, condemning the farm, charging fines, and destroying the local economy to protect the ants that Johnny blew up.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

In the early 90's the school administrator was concerned that shotgunsandrifles might be stolen out oftrucks. Solution? Bring them into the school and property tag issued from the principle. I can't imagine the look on some of the current crops faces if that were suggested. We all carried knives daily no one ever thought of using them on each other. I really do think its the lack of "the rod" that is the difference between then and now.


----------

